# 20 week scan today and it's gone



## Laurenmomma

Today I went for my 20 week scan, I had a feeling something wasn't right for about 4 weeks, I didn't feel like I was growing and felt no movements but as no loss I thought it might be ok.

Within seconds the sonographer told me there was no heartbeat, I'm devastated. This was my 4th pregnancy and never had this far before, Iv had 2 early miscarriages, one in November last year and one before my last child.

I don't understand why this has happened and it's broken my 5 year old daughters heart.

I'm due to go in on Monday to have the tablet then back 48 hours later to deliver the baby, I can't get my head around this part, a full on labour with no end result then all the after pains and period loss and the emotional part.

Tonight Iv had some back and lower cramps and when I wipe it's brown so does this mean it's happening itself?


----------



## Jlou89

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Be kind to yourself and give yourself time to grieve. Sending you loads of hugs xxx


----------



## Boozlebub

I'm so sorry for your loss. 

I have no advice for you but just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## LoraLoo

I'm so very sorry, I know the heartache too well. It sounds as though things may be beginning on their own, did try say to go to hospital if it starts? Be gentle on yourself, the coming weeks will no doubt be difficult for you, but keep talking to us. Sweet dreams little one x


----------



## Laurenmomma

Thanks ladies, I'm just about to get a bath got a really dull ache in my belly and it's quite hard but the feelin like I need to be on the toilet &#55357;&#56866;

I'm standing in the mirror staring at my baby bump and the baby isn't alive I can't get my head around that, will my belly just go back down after next week?


----------



## MummaBear16

Hi, so sorry you are going through this. 

I lost my son at 21 weeks 5 weeks ago.. I experienced cramping and a bit of spotting once I knew how things were going to end. For me, I think it was psychological because my baby didn't pass away until right before he was born.. but could be the start of things moving along for you.. keep an eye on it. 

My tummy went down in days and I had quite a big bump... it was so strange being so pregnant one day, and then a few days later you would never have known. It will be the hardest thing you ever do, but you will get through it. Make as many memories as you can.

Take care, you're in my thoughts :hugs: feel free to msg me any time if you would like to talk.. I know how lonely it can feel.


----------



## Laurenmomma

MummaBear16 said:


> Hi, so sorry you are going through this.
> 
> I lost my son at 21 weeks 5 weeks ago.. I experienced cramping and a bit of spotting once I knew how things were going to end. For me, I think it was psychological because my baby didn't pass away until right before he was born.. but could be the start of things moving along for you.. keep an eye on it.
> 
> My tummy went down in days and I had quite a big bump... it was so strange being so pregnant one day, and then a few days later you would never have known. It will be the hardest thing you ever do, but you will get through it. Make as many memories as you can.
> 
> Take care, y in my thoughts :hugs: feel free to msg me any time if you would like to talk.. I know how lonely it can feel.

Thank you! I'm still cramping sore back and stabbing pains low down I was hoping nothing would happen this weekend so that I could have a nice day with my kids but I don't feel up to anything.

I don't want to talk to anyone I want to hide away but with kids parties and family I can't &#128546;


----------



## MummaBear16

I completely understand not wanting to see anyone. All I wanted was to hide away with my DP. After a while it will get easier to be around people once everything has happened.. Talking about it has really helped me. 

Make sure you get checked out if you think you need to, and don't leave it too long if you think you're having contractions. Hope you're doing ok :hugs:


----------



## Laurenmomma

I took my daughter to a friends party this morning then broke down when I left, it was something so stupid, seeing the pram I had planned on buying then a newborn baby in a car seat. I also saw a family I know where the mum doesn't treat her eldest very nice and she's pregnant made me think why are these people allowed babies and my kids are my life and Iv lost another one. I broke down.

I'm not experiencing pains all over my belly, not like labour pains, and pain under my ribs &#55357;&#56877; I'm trying to hold out until Monday to go in for the first pill x


----------



## MummaBear16

That's not silly at all! Certain things will make you break down... that's a given. You have every right to cry and to feel like everything is unfair - because it is.


----------



## Hotbump

:hugs:


----------



## Ali33

I am so very sorry. I lost my son at 24 weeks. After I found out he passed I went into full labor 2 days later and delivered him sleeping. I am so sorry you have to go through this.


----------



## Laurenmomma

I'm still having contractions at home starting to lose a lot more blood and mucus with the contractions getting more painful &#55357;&#56869; Don't think I will make it to the induction tomorrow if this carries on x


----------



## maryanne1987

Hope your ok. Stay strong, hoping you have lots of people around you to look after you x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm so sorry hun, sending many hugs to you and your family as this very difficult time xxxxx


----------



## britt0285

sorry you are going through this, hope you are doing okay.


----------

